# Blubbert alle hier nicht rum



## Tömk

¡Hola!

¿Qué significa "Blubbert alle hier nicht rum"?

Vielen dank!


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Tömk,

könnten wir etwas Kontext dazu bekommen?

Un saludo.


----------



## Tömk

osa_menor said:


> Hallo Tömk,
> 
> könnten wir etwas Kontext dazu bekommen?
> 
> Un saludo.


Hallo* osa_menor*! Natürlich, das habe ich in/auf? einem Kommentar eines Films gelesen.

Der Kommentar lautet so:
"Blubbert alle hier nicht rum, der film ist zwar von grund auf nicht schlecht gemacht aber mega langweilig".

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Tonerl

_*blubbern/brabbeln *_
_*umgangssprachlich: unsinnige Sachen reden *_
_*dummes Zeug reden*_

_*Blubbert alle hier nicht rum/ redet alle kein dummes Zeug/redet alle nicht unsinnig daher, der Film ist zwar von Grund auf nicht schlecht gemacht, aber mega langweilig *_

_*Ich weiß nicht, was Martin gestern geblubbert/unsinniges Zeug/dummes Zeug (daher)geredet hat, ich habe nicht richtig zugehört *_

_*Gruß*_


----------



## Tömk

Tonerl said:


> _*blubbern/brabbeln *_
> _*umgangssprachlich: unsinnige Sachen reden *_
> _*dummes Zeug reden*_
> 
> _*Blubbert alle hier nicht rum/ redet alle kein dummes Zeug/redet alle nicht unsinnig daher, der Film ist zwar von Grund auf nicht schlecht gemacht, aber mega langweilig *_
> 
> _*Ich weiß nicht, was Martin gestern geblubbert/unsinniges Zeug/dummes Zeug (daher)geredet hat, ich habe nicht richtig zugehört *_
> 
> _*Gruß*_


Verstanden! Danke *Tonerl*!


----------



## osa_menor

"Blubbern" ist laut Duden _das Geräusch machen, das man hört, wenn eine Flüssigkeit kocht und sich Blasen bilden_.
"Rumblubbern" ist sehr umgangssprachlich. Es bedeutet in etwa "irgendwelches Zeug reden", "sich kritisch äußern, aber ohne wirkliches Wissen", "reden ohne nachzudenken" oder etwas Ähnliches.

Hallo Tonerl, wir haben uns mal wieder überkreuzt.
LG.


----------



## Tömk

osa_menor said:


> "Blubbern" ist laut Duden _das Geräusch machen, das man hört, wenn eine Flüssigkeit kocht und sich Blasen bilden_.
> "Rumblubbern" ist sehr umgangssprachlich. Es bedeutet in etwa "irgendwelches Zeug reden", "sich kritisch äußern, aber ohne wirkliches Wissen", "reden ohne nachzudenken" oder etwas Ähnliches.
> LG.


Danke *osa_menor*!


----------

